# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  المريخ اﻻفريقىVSالامل عطبرة

## ابو همام

*بسم الله الذى لا يضر مع اسمه شى فى الارض ولا فى السماء وهو  السميع العليم 
اللهم  انصر المريخ 
اللهم  انصر  المريخ 
اللهم  انصر  المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*بالتوفيق للمريخ في هذه المباراة
الصعبة والمهمة جدا
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*منتصرين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد دوما وابدا

وش الخير ابو همام 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأمل عطبره x المريــخ 
 دوري سوداني الممتاز - 
 الجوله 22
 الخميس 13 أغسطس 2015 - الساعه 7:30
استاد عطبرة



*

----------


## WD IBRAHIM

*يا أخوانا الكورة دي نقلها مضمون
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*هل المباراة متلفزة وتوقيتها الساعة كم 8 ولا 7 ونص
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زين العابدين عبدالله
					

الفارق بقى كم مع الجلفوط



الفارق 4 نقاط الآن وللمريخ مباراة مع الخرطوم ستنتهى بالتعادل وبى كدة سيصبح الفارق 3 نقاط بنهاية الأسبوع القادم واسألونى
*

----------


## moamen

*المريخ الحالي مافيهو لاعب بيلعب بي فهم غير سليمان جابسون



جميع البدلاء ليسوا في مستوي الاساسيين

واللعب ب بكري المدينة وديدييه ربما لا يجدي مع فريق يبحث عن بطولات قارية


راجي عبد العاطي وعمر بخيت اداءهم مرتبط بالمجهول ( حسب اللياقة )


الاستسلام للخصم بكل سهولة ميزة لدي غالبية نجوم الفريق المشاركين في هذه المهزلة



المعز بخيت مشاركته كانت في شكل مجاملة  لا اكثر



سيلا والريح وعلي جعفر  وحتى ابراهومة واوكره  ماقصروا حسب إمكانياتهم المتواضعة



غارزيتو لو طالب بشطب بكري المدينة اشطبوهوا 



شهر ظ،ظ¢ الجاي الكلمة الأولي في الإحلال والإبدال للمعلم غارزيتو


بطلوا العاطفية وجهزوا نفسكم للمفاجآت 


الخبير غارزيتو لو قال ماداير أوكرا ولا كوفي ولا غيرهم قولوا حاضر من سكات 



دا لو دايرين المريخ في العلالي



مودتي
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*وطيب ديديه ده الجابو مش غارزيتو عمل شنو؟ غايتو غارزيتو ده حيدق بينا الدلجة
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة moamen
					

المريخ الحالي مافيهو لاعب بيلعب بي فهم غير سليمان جابسون



جميع البدلاء ليسوا في مستوي الاساسيين

واللعب ب بكري المدينة وديدييه ربما لا يجدي مع فريق يبحث عن بطولات قارية


راجي عبد العاطي وعمر بخيت اداءهم مرتبط بالمجهول ( حسب اللياقة )


الاستسلام للخصم بكل سهولة ميزة لدي غالبية نجوم الفريق المشاركين في هذه المهزلة



المعز بخيت مشاركته كانت في شكل مجاملة  لا اكثر



سيلا والريح وعلي جعفر  وحتى ابراهومة واوكره  ماقصروا حسب إمكانياتهم المتواضعة



غارزيتو لو طالب بشطب بكري المدينة اشطبوهوا 



شهر ظ،ظ¢ الجاي الكلمة الأولي في الإحلال والإبدال للمعلم غارزيتو


بطلوا العاطفية وجهزوا نفسكم للمفاجآت 


الخبير غارزيتو لو قال ماداير أوكرا ولا كوفي ولا غيرهم قولوا حاضر من سكات 



دا لو دايرين المريخ في العلالي



مودتي



للاسف يا مؤمن ،
هذا رأى ليس كله صحيحا،
بعض الذين ذكرتهم يستحقون الشطب،
لكن إطلاق الأحكام بهذه الطريقة ليس حَكِيما،

اهدا قليلاً،
ورو فى الامر دون انفعال،،،
تحياتى
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

وطيب ديديه ده الجابو مش غارزيتو عمل شنو؟ غايتو غارزيتو ده حيدق بينا الدلجة




ديدييه كان واحد من خمسة خيارات قدمها غارزيتو للإدارة 

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ركزوا على البطولة الكبيره الممتاز فى ستين داهية
                        	*

----------


## ود الشامي

*ماشاء الله قدر وفعل البقاتل في اعراش افريقيا لابد ان يتعرض لهزات داخليه ودونكم البرسا والريال كم مره يتقلبو في المحلي وعين الصقر راميه قدام ودا مهر الاميره
*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

للاسف يا مؤمن ،
هذا رأى ليس كله صحيحا،
بعض الذين ذكرتهم يستحقون الشطب،
لكن إطلاق الأحكام بهذه الطريقة ليس حَكِيما،

اهدا قليلاً،
ورو فى الامر دون انفعال،،،
تحياتى



الحبيب دكتور احمد 


جهزت حالي للمتعة و ضرب الأمل باي ظ،ظ، لاعب من المريخ ،،، لا يهم الأسماء 
وفي بالي روح المريخ التي عادت مع مباريات البطولة الافريقية 



يبدو ان خيارات غارزيتو صعبة جدا ولا تحتمل المخاطرة في المشوار الأفريقي 



وربما المدرب أراد من هذه المباراة ان يقول لا تلوموني اذا لم أحقق بطولة هذا العام ،،، ولو محلية






طلعنا فووووق وجئنا الدلجة ،، وتمنيت لو لم اشاهد المباراة وسمعت خبرها بعد ذلك




لا يهمني الممتاز ولكن المطلوب الواقعية في الأحلام 



يبدو اننا نحتاج للكثير 
ويقيني ان الاعلام الأحمر يحتاج اكثر لجرعات من الواقعية




بكرة مانسمع عن ارضية الملعب والإجهاد وغيرها وهذه المبررات لا تليق ببطل للقارة




مودتي ياحبيب

*

----------


## ود الشامي

*اتمني ان لايخيب ظني ان غرزه نصب الشرك للمهلهل في المحلي للانشغال به ونحن نتفرغ للقاري وباذن واحد احد تشوفو النتيجه بعد الفراغ من الجزائرين فريق يملا العين امام بطل النسخه الماضيه لايقلبو هزيمه فريق محلي مثل الامل ولكن هي حسابات وكيف كانت بدايه غرزه في اول المشوار والان ارنا الوجه الحقيقي في البطوله الافريقيه ولي قدام وقولو للمهلهل الغريق قدام سيركز المهلهل في المحلي وان شاء الله نظفر باللقب القاري
*

----------


## moamen

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الشامي
					

اتمني ان لايخيب ظني ان غرزه نصب الشرك للمهلهل في المحلي للانشغال به ونحن نتفرغ للقاري وباذن واحد احد تشوفو النتيجه بعد الفراغ من الجزائرين فريق يملا العين امام بطل النسخه الماضيه لايقلبو هزيمه فريق محلي مثل الامل ولكن هي حسابات وكيف كانت بدايه غرزه في اول المشوار والان ارنا الوجه الحقيقي في البطوله الافريقيه ولي قدام وقولو للمهلهل الغريق قدام سيركز المهلهل في المحلي وان شاء الله نظفر باللقب القاري




المشكلة مافي الممتاز ولا في دهاء المدرب افريقيا

اتخيل ماذا يحدث لنا كمشجعين (  لو احتاج غارزيتو لإشراك واحد من الاحتياطي  اللعب اليوم )


دي جلطة جاهزة 

نسال الله السلامة

*

----------


## kartoub

*ليه ما يشارك بي تشكيل مباراة سطيف مع العلم بان غارزيتو عارف إمكانيات البدلاء تمام فهو ليس بغبي لا تخسر جمهور المريخ يا غارزيتو 
مباراة العلمة بعيدة لسه الفلسفة لزومها شنو
                        	*

----------

